# Bay Area FIrst SnowStorm



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Yessss....it's that time again...Blowing snow in Kirkwood!!! Can't wait to get my first pow fix.
WEB CAM

CAr is ready, new All season tires..I need to put my bindings back on the board and Im ready to go....


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I read Mammoth is supposed to get like 4 feet


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

snowvols said:


> I read Mammoth is supposed to get like 4 feet


might be less, since its a warm storm
but so far the webcam shows freshies! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2009)

Tampa Bay? San Fransisco Bay? Green Bay? Bodega Bay?

jp


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

lol...Fran Sancisco of course...if it keeps up all week...we're riding this weekend. I mean...17 October? Sweet!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

Im Ready To Ride!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

where do you all ride? I got my Kirkwood pass (again..) cant wait!


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

The Northeast is expecting snow Thursday into Friday in the Katskills and Vermont nothing major. But this time of year is useless to get excited since most resorts won't open til T-giving weekend. I remember last year Hunter mountain and the Katskills got dumped on with 28inches ,two days before Halloween only for all of it to melt a week later.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

pawlo said:


> where do you all ride? I got my Kirkwood pass (again..) cant wait!



Heavenly, I'm getting my pass this Friday!


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi I'm new here...

Do you guys know when Kirkwood is going to open? I know Boreal is open, but... it's Boreal...


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Dosent look like its going to open anytime soon. Just shred Boreal its snowboarding who gives a crap what resort it is.

I have my kirkwood pass even though im going to school in seattle haha


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Ugh, that picture is sad. I take it that the snow turned to rain. The precip forecast looked like there could be 2-4ft of fresh there after the storm. Bummer...


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah it Snained (we dont use the r word here) below chair 5, but above 5 it was snowing. If you look at the wall its got quite a bit of coverage


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

that looks like the base of Kirkwood... I'm going to assume most of the snow fell on the summit...

Their site did record couple inches of snow from the storm...


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

yeah they got a bit of snow at the base. Most of the snow was on the summit. It started snaning below chair 5 so only the snow above chair 5 survived the snaining


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well I agree that the wall looks better. Still not the coverage I was expecting to see. Lot's of chocolate chips up there. Still, it's a start. It is what it is.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Pretty much. I say thanksgiving kirkwood will be running. Im more focused on Western WA resorts right now which are failing even harder than kirkwood is ugh. Ahh well at least im gonna shred mammoth on saturday


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

I sure hope so by Thanksgiving. Last year, most of Tahoe wasn't ready even in mid December.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

For like the past 2 years it was crape


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

No doubt! Last two seasons were bogus...

I AM DYING TO GO UP!!! Luckily my roommate's little nephew is having a birthday party next Saturday in Sacremento (gives me a reason to drive up that way) so we are going to either head up early, catch some lines, then back down for the party or party, sleep and head early Sunday. Can't decide which will be the better option.

If we head up early Saturday, I wouldn't be able to ride as long as if we were to go Sunday, but if we go Sunday, then I have to do the whole trip back to San Jose Sunday night and then have to get up @6am for work the next day....
What do you guys think?


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Just go for sunday. Youll be able to handle the 6am wakeup because youll be so stoked on snowboarding.

Im going to drive 8 hours on 4 because all the other passes are closed from 10pm-5am or so sleep till 8am and then drive all the way back at the end of the day just so i can ride mammoth. Im what you call










GNARLY


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

I assume you'll be heading to Boreal? I think it's the only resort open at the moment. Let us know how it is!


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Na ill be going to mammoth. And with tioga and sonora pass closed its gonna be one hell of a drive. Only luther pass is open.

Edit: Never Mind


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

say chi sin lo said:


> I assume you'll be heading to Boreal? I think it's the only resort open at the moment. Let us know how it is!


Yes I am... I don't want to get to excited about it though as I have a feeling it's going to be pretty brutal.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Just be stoked! it will be as fun as you make it!


----------



## n2i1c3k7 (Jun 23, 2009)

stoepstyle said:


> Na ill be going to mammoth. And with tioga and sonora pass closed its gonna be one hell of a drive. Only luther pass is open.
> 
> Edit: Never Mind


do u think they will still be closed tommorrow?


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah I do. Those passes are NASTY


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

trevk#07 said:


> Yes I am... I don't want to get to excited about it though as I have a feeling it's going to be pretty brutal.


It'll still be fun, let us know how optimistic we should be this season!


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

the 10 day SLT weather outlook ain't looking to promising.....Late Nov, Mid Dec? :dunno:


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

I just checked Kirkwood's webcam site... Even the base is being blanketed! This is shaping up pretty nicely!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Sweet! Let's hope it keeps up all week!





say chi sin lo said:


> I just checked Kirkwood's webcam site... Even the base is being blanketed! This is shaping up pretty nicely!


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

So much for Boreal this weekend. Seems operations have been shut down for the weekend....

Obviously, I'll be checking on it again tomorrow but looks like I won't get to snowboard this weekend...


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Same with mammoth. Glad I jumped on it quickly! :cheeky4:


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

... this mini heat wave sure isn't helping our cause...


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

well kirkwood just got a good dumping last night...


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

Got plans to go up next friday (day after thanksgiving) or the following saturday for a day trip. Hopefully it pans out. I'll try to remember to update on how the snow is up there.

Anybody make it up over these last two weeks?


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

pawlo said:


> where do you all ride? I got my Kirkwood pass (again..) cant wait!


I'm riding at the resort that employs me. whichever one that might be... but as kirkwood has no openings that won't be my mainsqueez sad as it sounds


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Nah...nothing yet..8 inches at Kirk....nothing coming down this week....ARRRRRR....I was so optimistic Saturday waxing my board..


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

trevk#07 said:


> Anybody make it up over these last two weeks?


i went riding at heavenly today - limited terrain of course but the conditions were awesome. it was great to dust off the cobwebs...

alasdair

*full disclosure: i work at heavenly


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

alasdairm said:


> *full disclosure: i work at heavenly


.........bastard.........


:laugh::laugh: j.k :cheeky4:

well turns out i cant go friday but sunday is free and clear. just a day trip to boreal. can't wait to put my damn board to use again...


----------



## Mountainmenace (Sep 27, 2009)

yea boreal is super fun right now . have a good time 


www.thejibcrib.com


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

Ahhhhh....... 

The Snowboard Gods have been appeased for another couple weeks... 

Way too tired trying to drive home yesterday after only 4 hours of sleep, driving to Boreal, snowboarding for 6 hours and then trying to make it home before 8pm but I somehow managed to stay awake for the majority of the drive.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

I rode boreal Friday night and Saturday night. 5 inches of fresh. So prime


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

^ how much terrain do they have open?

alasdair


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

They are open to the top with one run, and 4 runs from the middle and a fun early season terrain park open. It definitely did not get boring.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

i need some riding buddies mine all stopped boarding lol
kirkwoods the sh*t


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

Looks like this next storm is going to keep a lot of people away, especially if they have to drive there. 

I'm really hoping the storm will blow over by friday, so I can go either saturday or sunday


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Ok now we're talking...3ft during the weekend and it will keep coming all week. NICE!
Anybody attempting friday? I'm tempted bethween that and waiting for monday instead...It's a one day trip..I need 88 to be mostly clear..you guys?


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Im going to northlake on saturday night, im gonna pick up a day at kirkwood the next wendsday. Anyone who will be there let me know


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I was thinking about the weekend too...but it will be packed..and I got WAY spoiled last season with my wednesday on the snow thing...


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Haha that sounds sick. We will be shredding donner ski ranch when were in northlake nobody ever goes there hahaha


----------



## n2i1c3k7 (Jun 23, 2009)

stoepstyle said:


> They are open to the top with one run, and 4 runs from the middle and a fun early season terrain park open. It definitely did not get boring.


ha i was there that friday night too


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Going up tomorrow (Monday)...Blue WRX...White Ride board, all black...seeyaa!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Went up to Kirk Saturday. Better than I thought! 88 was icy just the last 3 miles. The front side was pretty icey in the morning, I moved to the sunny backside and found quite a bit of untraced terrain. About one foot of pow on a solid base....with a crusty top...very fast snow! Got 5 long runs from Fawn ridge trough the woods, more later on the open terrain, then by 2 I started to feel tired and moved back to the shorter runs on the front....Good day after all, and more white stuff coming.


----------

